# 300 Utility air filter



## CWCW (Jun 18, 2010)

I was doing maintenance work on my 300 Utility tractor and looked at changing or cleaning the air filter on it. I found out how to undo the clamp and take the bowl off the bottom of the filter canister that holds the cleaning oil but it seems that the metal mesh filter is made to the canister itself and will not come out. Is the filter and the canister one piece? How do you go about cleaning it?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

All we have ever done on our 350 Utility is drain and clean the bowl. The oil gets sucked up into the mesh where it mixes with the air and separates the dirt. When the tractor is shut off, that oil drains back into the bowl, taking the dirt with it. If yours is plugged, about the only way to clean it would be to either flush hot water up into the mesh area (disconnect the air tube to the carb first!) or to remove it entirely and clean it out with either solvent or hot water.


----------



## CWCW (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, i was going to change the oil but when i looked up in to the bottom of the mesh filter i saw some gunk that had stuck itself to the bottom of the filter and i was thinking that it needed to be cleaned out. I might try un bolting the whole canister and using a pressure washer to plow out the gunk.


----------



## joncro55 (Nov 16, 2010)

I would simply unbolt and then either try to clean the mesh that you originally already have, or if it is really that completely filthy, go out and buy some more mesh of similar size and alloy, start fresh.

Belleville Wire Cloth Co., Inc - Woven Wire Mesh | Wire Cloth | Stainless Steel Wire Mesh | Wire Cloth Strainer

May want to look there, they have a lot of good option for people looking to replace filter mesh.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Sorry for hijacking your thread, but I have a question:question: that fits in here. What is the best type of oil to use in the bowl? Just regular oil that your using in the motor or something else? For eg: tranny fluid or light oil or a heavier oil? 

**:tractorsm*


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe the manual says to use 30 weight engine oil. Been a while since I checked the manual on our 350 utility, but I always used the same oil that I put in the engine.


----------

